# High Definition Audio front panel dongle



## RickZZ

Does anyone know where I can acquire a HDA front panel dongle? It seems it should be a pretty basic little bit of hardware, but as yet, I have found noone listing them.

Thanks


----------



## Ralck

Do you mean the expansion board for Auzentech HDA sound cards?

If you do, I believe they canceled making though, but you could try looking for the BlueGears version. That may work, but I'm not positive.

Also, I'm not sure I understand you correctly, as those are meant to go in the back of your computer, not the front.


----------



## RickZZ

Actually, I am referring to an assembly with two mini stereo jacks and a 2x5 connector block to the motherboard. These are normally used for mic and headphones. The version I am looking for is distinguished from the AC'97 by a different pin out and sensing jacks. I believe it is also referred to as "intel high definition front panel audio specification" It allows for software configuration of the front panel audio plugs to different functions and muting of the rear audio outputs when headphones are plugged in up front. A lot of motherboards seem to support this, but few cases (certainly not the one I want to work with - antec nsk2400). Should be a small matter to swap out the dongle if I could just locate one...


----------



## Ralck

You may be interested in this site:
http://www.frontx.com/order2.html

Take a look at the "HEADPHONE & MICROPHONE INTERNAL" specifically (part number: CPX110).

Cheers!


----------



## RickZZ

Thanks for the link. Looks like good stuff, but I fear I am more confused now. It seems to state the right connectivity standard, but shows a substantially different pin out diagram. My Mobo specs match the first chart here:
http://support.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/cs-015851.htm
notice the connector uses 9 active pins vs. 7 on the frontx item


----------



## Ralck

The Frontx may or may not work. I haven't been able to find any other companies selling an HD front panel yet.

If your want, you could try this out:
http://support.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-020642.htm#ac97


----------



## RickZZ

Found another (detailed) reference to the beastie I am seeking here:
http://www.formfactors.org/developer\specs\A2928604.pdf
Pages 18 through 25 or so talk about it extensively. It really seems they should be out there somewhere. I have also run across others who are looking as well. Perhaps it is just a mythical beast after all.


----------



## RickZZ

OK, after a lot more searching, I think that I have come up with the answers I needed. For other interested parties here goes:

The standard (detailed in the link in my last post) is officially known as "Intel High Definition Audio Specification", but more commonly referenced as "Azalia". It seems many mobo makers have adopted this standard, but precious few case makers. A few partial workarounds are posted on various forums. It seems that none of these can achieve full function (mainly jack retasking and rear output muting upon insertion of headphone jack into the front panel) intended in the HDA standard without an HDA spec case connection. Upgrade parts to bring AC'97 compatable cases up to the Azalia front panel standards also seem to be surprisingly rare. Nonetheless, here is one option:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813999355
I have ordered one of these and will post again with the results.

Hope this helps someone else who may be as frustrated as I was.


----------



## RickZZ

The Silverstone FP32 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813999355) arrived and works perfectly. I am happy to be able to use my mobo's HDA/Azalia front panel header to its full advantage. 

Minor disappointment: The FP32 has all of its front panel jacks (4-USB, 1-firewire, 2-3.5mm stereo) molded together into a rubber block. This makes rearranging these to fit existing case openings unappealing. I guess that is one more reason to go ahead and make the wood face panel for my living room PC that I have been musing about.


----------



## tr6scott

I also purchased the Silverstone FP34 which is a sister product and it seems that Silverstone has not followed the Intel spec when they implemented the headphone and mic. Eventhough they say it is HD Audio, looking at the pinouts I found on the site, they do not match up with the intel info posted above. 

I purshased the Soundblaster X-Fi audio card with the front port connectors, and it is not able to sense the headphones in use with the FP34. The speakers stay on all the time. 


http://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/pindefine.jpg


----------

